# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Gibt es noch richtige Surfer?

## Gast

moinsen,

bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier der noch einen kompletten Surfshop durch die Gegend fhrt? Also vom 3.5 Wave bis zum 10er
Racesegel inklusive Wave/Freestyle/Raceboard.

Knnt Ihr euch das alle leisten dem Wind hinterher zu fahren, oder sitzt Ihr am Strand und hofft, da der Wind irgenwann mal passt?
Gehrt Ihr alle zu der Fraktion von Freestylern, die bei Flaute
cool mit Sonnenbrille und Strohhut bis zu den Knien mit ihrem Board versacken und billige Segel360er und Helitacks machen anstatt das Formaulaboard rauszuholen und richtig zu surfen?

Surfen findet doch vor der eigenen Haustr statt und nicht in irgendwelchen Hochglanzprospekten von TUI.

Ich bitte um deftige Kommentare, damit das hier mal wieder in Schwung kommt!!!

Gru Krischan

----------


## Gast

Hi Krischan! Was ist denn bitte ein richtiger Surfer?
Jemand der superviel Material hat, und daher jeden Wind nutzen kann? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Leute, die bei wenig Wind Fun auf dem Wasser haben knnen, und dann ist es egal ob Manver in deinen Augen billig sind oder nicht. Es kommt darauf an, auf dem Wasser zu sein, Spa zu haben die Natur und den Wind zu genieen.
Und es ist auch egal, ob jemand dabei einen Strohhut und eine Sonnenbrille trgt, bist du so oberflchlich andere leute die auf dem wasser sind, nach ihren manvern und ihrem aussehen zu beurteilen? Worum geht es denn beim Surfen? Es geht darum zu Surfen des Surfens Willens, Spa zu haben an seinen Manvern, sich selbst auf dem Wasser auszudrcken, und glcklich wieder vom Wasser zu kommen. Und das tut jeder auf seine Art!
So more respect for everybody!!
aloha 
kamehamea

----------


## Gast

Aloha!

Ich bin einer dieser langweiligen Freestyler die auf den richtigen Wind warten und das oft vergebens. Ich muss mich dann eben mit Board 360, Segel 360, und vielen anderen Zeitlupen Moves die Zeit vertreiben. 
Aber weit du was: Mir macht es Spass! Sonst htte ich schon lngst aufgehrt. Warscheinlich bin ich deshalb ein so guter Surfer weil ich eben immer auf dem Wasser bin, egal ob Flaute oder Hack. Surfer wie du einer bist, mit ihrer arroganten Haltung gegenber anderen Surfern, haben den wahren Sinn des Surfens nicht erkannt.

Ciao und hng locker

----------


## Felix

Ja, viel Spass mit Deinem "Rollenden Surfshop", echter Surfer...

----------


## hawaiisurfer

Aloha, 

okay mein Lieber, da hast du aber eine tolle Meldung hier ins Forum gesetzt. Wie hast du denn dafuer Zeit gehabt, ich dachte du waerst immer auf Achse mit deinem Surfshop *lol*. 
Ich glaube 99% der Forumuser hier sind echte Surfer, bis auf so einen Haole, der es einfach nicht packt um was es beim Surfen geht. 
Es hat nichts mit dem eigenen Surfshop im Auto oder den Trips ohne Ende zu tun, es ist einfach nur der "Fun, Fun, Fun,..." der zaehlt. Also Meister, verkauf' die ganze Kacke, behalt nur ein Board und lass uns mal von der Kohle nach Fuerte heizen!

Aloha, Hawaiisurfer
-------------------
hawaiisurfer@aol.com
www.hawaiisurfer.de

----------


## Gast

Meine Annahme war wohl richtig, denn anscheinend habe ich nur Freestylern auf den Schw.. getreten. Es gibt scheinbar wirklich nur noch wenige die sowohl an Racing als auch an Freestyle Spa haben.

1. 19.32: es war schon dunkel!!!
2. 3 Boards und 5 Segel sind nicht viel, zumal tw. 7 Jahre alt
3. An der Nordsee braucht man die ganze Palette. Hier fhrt jeder mit soviel/so wenig Material durch die Gegend.
4. Ich liebe Leute, die Humor durch bertreibung nicht verstehen.
5. Richtig: Surfen ist Fun
6. Fuerte ist mir zu teuer, ich gehe lieber zu Hause surfen

Danke, Ihr habt alle meine Vermutungen besttigt.
Nicht bse sein
Krischan

----------


## Gast

also ich frd mal sagen hier sind die wenigsten freestyler weil es sowieso nich alzuviele gibt.seid ich surfe hab ich bis jetzt noch fast keine gesehn die die ganze rumgetrixt haben.ich denk die meisten hier werde nicht ber eine normale jibe oder eine duck jibe hinauskommen(also ganz normale surfer)
dann noch zu dem mim surfshop 
wir haben zwar auch 4 bretter und 7 segel aber ich hab eben den vorteil dass mein vater auch surfverckt isch.wenn man nicht so viel geld hat kann man sich wohl nicht eine komplette palette leisten.also
ich wrd mal sagen man kann nt sagen ob einer ein"richtiger surfer" isch nur daran wieviel material derjenuge hat.
aloha
JAN

----------


## Gast

Ich glaube ich bin miverstanden worden.

Mit meiner Polemik wollte ich nur herausbekommen, ob es noch Leute gibt die sowohl an Racing als auch an Freestyle Spa haben und dadurch den Nachteil auf sich nehmen, viel Material haben zu mssen.
Ich mchte keine Gruppe diskriminieren, da ich, je nach Bedingung
eben selber Racing oder Freestyle mache. 
Sonnenbrille und Strohhut habe ich im Sommer selber auf, bei wenig Wind allerdings auf einem Formulaboard und nicht auf meinem Freestyler. Das war also pure Selbstironie und keine Bewertung von uerlichkeiten anderer.
Fr die Helitack und den Segel 360er bin ich auch x-mal auf die Fresse gegangen.
Ich habe mit 7 Jahre surfen gelernt und surfe seit nunmehr 15 Jahren und es ist immer noch der geilste Sport der Welt.
Und ber persnlichen Style oder Einstellung brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. 
Zu den Kosten: Ich bin auch nur Student, aber gutes gebrauchtes Material findet sich immer, mu ja nicht immer das Neueste sein.

Ich fand die Reaktionen ziemlich erschreckend. Ich hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet, da einer die eigentliche Frage hinter dem provokanten Text erkannt htte.
Leider hat man nur "richtige Surfer"/"Surfshop"und "Strohhut" gelesen.
Das Ziel, vieler Antworten in kurzer Zeit, wurde zwar erreicht, leider aber nicht in der Art und Weise wie ich es erwartet htte.

Die Antworten gaben mir den Eindruck, da ich mit der Frage offene Tren eingerannt habe und es anscheinend immer noch Grben
zwischen den einzelnen Fraktionen gibt, sowohl in der Einstellung zum Surfen als auch anderen Surfern gegenber.

Wer gerne bei allen Bedingungen surfen geht ist deshalb doch noch lange kein schlechter Mensch. Ich hatte allerdings den Eindruck, das in den Antworten Migunst mitschwang.


Gru Krischan

----------


## Gast

Hey Krischan! Sag mal checkst du es immer noch nicht? 
Es geht hier nicht um Freestyler und Racer oder was auch immer, es geht darum auf das Wasser zu gehen und Fun zu haben, und das scheinst du ja schon kapiert zu haben. Wozu dann also die Diskussion??? Wenn du Spa beim Racen hast und auch beim Freestylen, dann ist das doch o.k. Aber sag dann  bitte nicht das du ein richtiger Surfer bist und andere die es nicht so machen wie du keine richtigen Surfer sind!  
Ein Surfer zu sein entsteht in der Seele, und dabei ist es egal mit welchen Material bei welchem Wind du rausgehst, Hauptsache du hast Spa!!!
Und noch was, wenn ich mal wieder aufs Wasser knnte, wrde ich total relaxt sein, und mir wrde es total egal sein was du  hier schreibst, leider bin ich nicht auf dem Wasser! Glaub mir wenn ich einen geilen Surftag heute hinter mir htte, wrde ich dich einfach nur angrinsen, und hoffen das du verstehst worum es geht!
so go more surfing and let the spirit in youre mind!
Wnsche dir trotzdem noch coole surftage, egal ob beim racen oder freestylen, geh einfach raus und surf dir den Kopf frei, denn dann wrd sich die Diskussion ber richtige Surfer,
oder nichtrichtige Surfer von alleine klren.
Hang Loose 
The King

----------


## AMoK

Jo , hast Recht .
Leider wurde nicht vernuenftig gelesen, und alle fuehlten sich gleich derbe angepisst, und daraus entstanden dann die ganzen netten Antworten (Ey do,wenn isch dir krieg, dann hau isch disch auffe Fresse) :p

AMoK

----------


## Gast

Aloha,

meiner Meinung nach, und da koennt ihr gerne wieder ankommen und sagen blablabla nicht richtig gelesen usw., will er sagen, das man nur ein echter Surfer ist, wenn man Freestyle, Wave und Race macht, viele Boards und Riggs hat und motzig einen auf Strandproller macht. Aber hast du dir eigentlich schonmal ueberlegt, das "Surfer" eigentlich nicht die Bezeichnung ist fuer einen, der die Sportart mit allen Ausfuehrung und Details macht, sondern fuer einen, der den Style lebt, und der ist ja wohl, *Peace to Eddie, Rob and Bjoern,* Spass zu haben, oder?

Glaube da sind wir uns alle einig, also Krische, wenn du Fuerte nicht magst, weil du deinen Surfshop da nur schwierig hinbekommst *lol* dann versuchs doch mal mit dem Rhein, aber nicht das du unter einen Dampfer kommst, waere zu schade ... *g*

Aloha, hawaiisurfer

----------


## Gast

In der PISA Studie steht, das die Deutschen kein Textverstndnis haben.
Stimmt!
Die ersten drei Antworten sind sowas von berflssig und der hawaiisurfer hat nicht mal nach der Richtigstellung kappiert worum es ging.
Hoffentlich gibt es nicht noch mehr solche Typen !
Ich glaube, es sollten keine Barrieren geschaffen werden, sondern nur durch einen provokanten Artikel herausgfunden werden, ob diese bestehen.
Leider haben das hawaiisurfer u.a. besttigt.
Neid hat hier nichts zu suchen.

Danke fr diese uerst interessante Fragestellung

Gru Micha

----------


## Gast

Hallo

Der einzige Proll der hier rumlaft bist Du mein lieber Mister Hawaii.
Guck doch mal im Crosstalk bei Konkurrenzdenken beim surfen, da hat einer geschrieben von Surfern mit groer Klappe und nichts dahinter, ich glaub das nannte sich Tripelkultmanver.
Halse,Schleudersturz,Wasserstart.
Das sind die Leute die Ihren Style zu leben glauben, ohne Rcksicht auf andere und dann auch noch meinen, sie seien der moralisch Bessere.
Schade.
Lass dich mit Deiner Einstellung lieber nicht in Norddeutschland blicken, wo jeder notgedrungen mit mehr Material durch die Gegend fhrt als einer, der es sich leisten kann auf Fuerte zu surfen.
So viel Arroganz und Hochnsigkeit ist mir noch nicht begegnet und wird es auch hoffentlich nie!! 

Also Mr Hanwaii, bleib lieber auf Fuerte und lass den Rest der Surfer in Ruhe, die nicht so coole Freestyler sind wie Du und noch nicht den Style, wahrscheinlich meinst Du den Sinn des Surfens, erkannt haben.

Du bist voll in die rhetorische Falle getappt!!!

----------


## Gast

Moin,
wir haben das hier gerade mit ein paar Leuten gelesen und sind der Meinung, da man den Rhein nicht mit der Nordsee vergleichen kann.
KRISCHAN HAT VOLLKOMMEN RECHT!

Dunki bringt zum Worldcup Sylt einen ganzen Container voll Material mit, weil Du hier nukleare Wavebedingungen hast, oder 
auch mal 2 Wochen Flaute.
Robby Naish sagte mal in einem Interview: If you come to Sylt, you must bring everything you own. 
Recht hat der gute Mann. An der Nordsee macht Surfen nur Spa
wenn man fr viele Bedingungen das passende Material hat.
Auf Fuerte kann man vielleicht mit der ONE MAN ONE BOARD Strategie berleben, hier bei uns definitiv nicht.

Hier fhrt keiner nur das allerneueste 2002 Material. Bei uns gilt die Regel je kleiner desto lter! So kann man sich ber die Jahre einen ansehnlichen "Surfshop" zusammenkaufen.

Es macht nmlich keinen Spa bei den hier meistens herrschenden
bigen und ruppigen Bedingungen grundstzlich zu kleines oder zu groen Material zu fahren, zumal der Wind so schnell wechseln kann, da Du an einem Surftag von 3 bis 10qm alles benutzt hast.

Wir haben das Gefhl das hawiisurfer noch nie hier oben war und keine Ahnung hat, was es bedeutet hier zu surfen (Lust/Last).
Sahnebedingungen gibt es nur selten, meistens zu viel oder zu wenig.
Viel Spa auf Fuerteventura hawaiisurfer, bei konstantem Wind und Sonne. Wir denken an Dich wenn wir uns bei 9Bft, Regen und saukaltem Wasser hier oben den Arsch abfrieren, und alles nur, um den Soul des Surfens zu erleben. Guck mal in die Surf ber das Feeling in Nordeuropa zuu surfen. Es ist einmalig und Du wirst es nie wieder missen wollen, auch wenn Du dafr einen "Surfshop" haben musst.

JA WIR FAHREN ALLE EINEN "SURFSHOP" DURCH DIE GEGEND!!!

Die vier aus dem Internetcafe

----------


## Gast

Moin Leute,

Ihr habt verstanden worum es geht und habt den Nagel auf den Kopf
getroffen.
Bei Schei Wetter zu Hause surfen zu gehen und nicht in den Flieger steigen. Wir haben die besten Reviere direkt vor der Haustr, man muss nur die passende Einstellung dafr haben.

Diese Unberechenbarkeit macht dass Surfen hier an der Nordsee doch so interessant und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen hier
mal vorbeizuschauen, egal ob Racer, Freestyler oder Waver.
Hier gibt es fr alle was.
Die Locals hier wollen aber auch in allen Bedingungen surfen, leider bedeutet das aber auch mehr Materialeinsatz, oder wrdet Ihr bei perfekten Bedingungen am Deich stehen und sagen tut mir Leid mein Material passt nicht?

Bei Hammerwind habe ich auch nur ein 93er PE Waveboard und ein 3.6er 91er Wavesegel, aber trotzdem fahre ich einen "Surfshop" durch die Gegend. Es geht doch um den Spass und nicht um den Neid anderen etwas nicht zu gnnen.

Surfer mit so einer Einstellung zu Ihrer eigenen Umwelt wrde ich nicht als Prollos bezeichen, oder etwa doch hawaiisurfer?

Gru Krischan

----------


## Felix

Na Toll, 

Da tut einer so, als wenn er der einzige ist, der das surfen richtig kapiert hat und alle anderen, die nicht ein formulaboard durch die gegend fahren sondern als grosses board lediglich ein grosses waveboard oder freestyleboard dabei haben, sind gleich "freestyleposer" mit sonnenhut und -brillen und arroganter attitde. und da soll ich dir abnehmen, dass du der einzige tolerante surfer bist und alle anderen poser, nur weil sie mehr spass an "billigen" segel-360ern und helitacks haben, anstatt bei drei beaufort mit dem 10er segel um die wette pumpen? dein eingangsstatement lsst sich meiner meinung nach - trotz aller ach so intelligenten querverweise auf die pisa-studie - nicht im nachhinein als ironisch darstellen. im gegenteil, ich sehe darin die gleiche arroganz, die du  - leider auch nicht unberechtigt - einigen freestylern andichtest. in diesem sinne denke ich, dass wir alle vielleicht mehr surfen sollten, als uns gedanken ber andere leute zu machen.

----------


## Gast

Es geht nicht um Material, es geht um die Mglichkeit immer surfen zu gehen.

Lies doch mal die Richtigstellung und die Kommentare der Nordseefraktion! Bitte auch zwei oder dreimal. Wir haben immer Wind und haben immer Bock auf surfen, egal ob Freestyle oder Race.
Es gibt nichts geileres als bei 5 Bft Freestyle einverstanden, aber ebenso bei 3Bft mit Courseracematerial endlose Schlge durch die Nordsee zu machen. Das ist dann Natur pur, ohne zeigen zu mssen oder zu wollen, was man beim Freestyle alles drauf hat.
Es ist einfach die Abwechslung die man erlebt, wenn mann alle Facetten des Surfrens ausbt. Wenn Du keine Lust auf Racing hast, muss es doch noch lange nicht tzend sein.
Es ist einfach nur unbeschreiblich, wenn Du kilometerweit vom Land weg bist und ganz alleine vor dich hin surfen kannst. Auf dieses Feeling wrde ich nie verzichten wollen und das kann Dir auch kein Inseltripp ersetzten.
Ich glaube alle Artikel die hier von den Jungs von der Westkste geschrieben wurden, sollten auf dieses Erlebnis verweisen.

Probier es doch einfach aus und rgere Dich erst danach darber, da es viele Surfer gibt die einfach alle Seiten des Surfens ausben wollen, ohne tausende von Kilometern weit fliegen zu wollen.

gru andi

----------


## Felix

das hab ich auch gar nicht gemeint. wenn einer mehr bock auf racing als auf freestyle hat: kein problem. aber abfllig zu bemerken, dass einer heli-tacks bt, anstatt "richtig" surfen zu gehen, ist doch schon eine abwertung von leuten, die nicht das gleiche machen wie er selbst. also wo ist hier die gleichberechtigung, wo sind die definitionen von "richtig" und "falsch?". ich will niemanden verteidigen, der aus showgrnden bei 3 bft vor anderen rumpost und sich selbst gedanklich ber den "freerider" stellt, aber toleranz ist nun mal zweiseitig. und lass dir versichert sein, es gibt auch surfer, die haben ganz einfach spass am tricksen bei 3 bft, ob nun einer zuguckt oder nicht.

in diesem sinne, locker bleiben!

----------


## Gast

Ich glaube aus den Beitrgen sagen zu knnen, da wir von hier oben keine Ahnung haben, wie es an den Baggerseen aussieht.

Ich kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen, da es tzend sein mu, auf einem kleinem See mit einem Formulageschoss und Riesensegel zu surfen. Ne Halse braucht vielleicht die ganze Seebreite.
Dort drfte Freestyle-Manver ben wesentlich mehr Spa machen, auch wenn der Wind fehlt.

Andererseits muss der Rest auch uns verstehen, das wir von den gegebenen Revieren ganz andere Mglichkeiten haben und man sollte nicht zu schnell ber Vorlieben und Einstellungen anderer Urteilen.

Der Sddeutsche fliegt vielleicht in den Surfurlaub, der Norddeutsche kauft sich davon vielleicht ein Board oder ein Segel.
Im Endeffekt haben wir alle Spa und so soll es sein.
Trotzt der vielleicht etwas fiesen Kommentare bleibt mir zu sagen, da durch diese Diskussion alle Beteiligten etwas vonneinander gelernt haben sollten.

Druch meine ergnzenden Kommentare hat nun ,glaube ich, jeder verstanden worum es mir im Kern ging. Nur komisch, da diese Differenzen durch gegenseitige Unkenntnis so deutlich aufgetreten sind.
Von meiner Seite kommen deshalb keine weiteren Kommentare zu diesem Thema.

Viel Spa fr 2002 egal wo auf der Welt Ihr surfen geht.
Krischan

----------


## Gast

du bist so gemein hast du einen seelenschaden

----------


## Gast

da hat aber einer ganz tief in der geschichte des sur gegraben um einen begriff zu verwenden den wohl nichtt alle kennen drften ist aber doch jetzt allen klar oder denn ein haole ist so was wie der krischan  nneeee nich weil er so viele bretter hat   wer das dachte ist leider selber einer sorry  aber vielleichtndert sich das ja noch        gelle nmlich dann wenn ihr nicht nur hawaiisurfer sondern auch mich nach fuerte einladet    

ich freu mich schon  alter h

----------


## Gast

cooler shit jan wenn ihr eure tausend boards verkauft knnt ihr mich subba einladen dann zeig ich dir auch ein paarechte trixx
versprochen

----------


## Gast

ach krischan die missgunst wird durch nied genhrt machdir nix draus ausserdem is rumprollen doch viel lustiger als das was man so ernsthaft schreiben knnte

----------


## Piggy

Also ich kann Krischan verstehen -ich surfe ebenfalls auf der Nordsee und wei wie scheie das ist wenn man am Deich steht und nicht das passende Material hat-dann nimmt man eben den 'Surfshop' in kauf-jedoch,wie oben schon erwhnt ist das dann kein neues Material sondern vielleich von 95 oder so.Deshalb denke ich  kann man berhaupt nicht von prollen reden!Und wenn man den'Surfshop' verkaufen wrde,wrde man bei den Benzinpreisen auch nur hchstens bis zum Bodensee kommen!
Ist nun ja auch egal-Jeder passt sich eben den Surfbedingungen bestmglchst an um mglichst viel Spa zu haben!

P.S.:Diese hitzige Disskusion hat mich an das ber 100 Beitge langen Forum mit Claudio erinnert,da haben einge sich auch ziemlich extrem angegriffen gefhlt (mit oder ohne Grund ist egal,jedenfalls hat mich's teilweise gewundert wie sich Surfer gegenseitig anlabern,wobei wir doch im Prinzip alle den selben Sport machen und lieben!

Ich hab nun genug Senf dazugegeben :-)

      Ciao   Piggy

----------


## Gast

JOJO!! Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben.Es geht hier immerhin nur um eine Sache die wir alle gerne machen und da sei es wirklich jedem gleichgestellt ob er diesen Kommerz der Industrie in dem Mae untersttzt das er einen Shop umherfhrt, oder ob er seinen Style lebt den er mag.Persnlich kme es mir nie in den Sinn mit so einem Haufen Material zu fahren (die Kohle htte ich auch nicht).Naja, jedem das seine! Hab trotzdem noch ne Frage: Ist die Boot dieses Jahr einen Besuch wert?? Bin am berlegen ob ich noch hin soll.

Also, ich wnsch euch allen einen schnell endenden Winter und eine geile Saison 2002.

Addi

----------


## Gast

...also das nennt man jezt wohl "flucht nach vorne", oder?! ich hab mir deinen ersten beitrag auch durchgelesen und blick immer noch nicht wirklich was du damit bezwecken wolltest. den kann man echt interpretieren wie mann will. ich wohne auch am see und komme aus sddeutschland, auerdem gehre ich auch zu denen, die bei wenig wind lieber mit kleinem material lngere zeit am tricksen spass haben, als nur ne halbe stunde auf ner riesen kloschssel zu halsen, weil ich das langweilig find (auerdem knnt ich mir so viel material nie leisten, weil auch bei gebrauchtmatrial ganz schn viel geld zusammenkommt, wenn mans mal zusammenzhlt und man ja auch noch andere hobbies hat). das ist mein standpunkt, aber jeder soll surfen wie/was er will, haupsache er tut das fr sich und sein feeling und nicht, weil es cooler kommt am strand, wo ein jeder sehen kann, zu tricksen, als mit nem raceboard unterwegs zu sein. gefeiert wird dann eh zusammen!!! surfen soll verbinden und nicht spalten - und schon gar nicht nord-und sddeutschland!  
aloha

----------


## Gast

_Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe kommen aber ich stehe lieber auf meinem groen Waveboard bei Flaute und trixxe rum als das ich mich auf eine KLOTR von Formula Board stelle !!!!! 

In meinen Augen ist das kein SURFEN !!

ALoha an alle normalen !!

----------


## Gast

Sorry fr meinen Eintrag mit dem Formula Board habe erst jetzt weiter gelesen und verstanden wie dein Eintrag gemeint war !! 

cu on the water und more fun auf dem waveboard als auf der Klotr ! ;-) 

aloha

----------


## Gast

Hey Leute 

es ist doch jetzt egal ich persnlich gehe bei wenig Wind auch lieber DADDELN !! 

DADDELN ist das Surfen bei wenig Wind mit rumtrixen ! 
Wieviele Manver kann man machen mir fallen vielleicht 20 ein !! 
Es gibt nicht nur die Heli Tack und Sail 360 ! Man kann soviel machen ! 

Aber auch ein 11er Segel und ein groer Freerider wrden mich mal reizen !!! Leider bin ich Schler und mir fehlt das Geld dafr !! Aber da ich sowieso nur 53 kg wiege bin ich auch mit meinem 96 L Waveboard und nem 6,3er Freestylesegel bei 3-4 Windstrken im Gleiten ! 
Die Hauptsache ist doch der Fun und das freisein das es meiner Meinung nach bei keiner anderen Sportart gibt !! Egal ob lowwind Trixxer oder lowwind Formularider! Ich wei nich wie das bei euch ist aber egal bei welchen Bedingungen ich rausgehe wenn ich vom Wasser komme bin ich immer relaxt ! Und sobald wir alle aufm Waveboard stehen sitzen wir doch im selben BOOT und freuen uns , dass wir nicht mehr DADDELN mssen oder auf dem Formula Board stehen ! ODEr nich ? Hauptsache bei viel Wind noch mehr FUN! 
Wir sind alle Surfer egal ob mit oder ohne Surfshop ! Der Sport sollte unsverbinden und nicht gegeneinander aufstacheln ! 

In diesem Sinne 

ALoha und wenige Tage mit wenig WInd  :-) ;-(

----------


## Gast

am meer braucht man ne fette ausrstung 3 segel + min. 2 boards minimum - das macht den freak aus. rumdmpeln ist langweilig, keine sau interessiert sich dafr was der andere fr kunststckchen kann. bevor das ganze binnenland-0815-normalo-volk angefangen hat zu surfen, war alles viel schner; schrecklich diese massen an unsportlichen, mit bierbauch und sauberen mercedes/ volvo oder bmw bewaffneten typen, die jetzt alle denken sie sind surfer und unsere spots belagern! pikfein im winter nach insel x und ein auf coolen surfer mimen...

----------


## Marius

Du bis scho cool !! 
Aber leider ist der Witz raus und Krischans richtigstellung haste auch nich verstanden ! 
An alle andern dies gelesen haben springt gar nich drauf an und lasst ihn labern !! 
Wahrscheinlich surft er sowieso nich und versteht wahrscheinlich auch nich was diesen Sport ausmacht ! SCHADE oder????

AloHa MArius

----------


## Gast

Moin Krischan, 

ganz schn heftige Kommentare die Ihr euch da liefert...
ist es nicht egal was, wo und wann ich surfe - 
Hauptsache es bringt Fun ...!

Und brigens wo sind denn die Surferinnen? 

Gruss
Fae-Saray

----------


## Felix

Doc Claudio strikes back :)

----------


## Gast

...die klopfen keine groen sprche, sondern haben einfach nur bock auf sonne, wind und wellen!

----------


## Gast

Hallo Krischan,

zum ersten scheitert es bei vielen Leuten wohl zuerst am Kohle-Ding, eine Ausrstung ist schon massiv teuer, aber gleich zwei, oder sogar drei?
Dazu kommt, das die Raceausrstung mit FormulaBoards und fetten Racesegeln nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Wenn Du daran Spass hast, bei 2-3 Windstrken mit Deinem 10 m Segel pumpend zu gleiten, dann hab` bitte Spass daran. Aber respektier im gleichen Masse die Leute, die lieber bei dem Wind daddeln oder am Strand in der Sonne liegen, oder im Auto kiffen, pennen, ... was Dir sonst noch so einfllt. Unseren Sport habe ich zum Groteil immer wegen der Toleranz geliebt, die man sich auf dem Wasser und am Strand, eigentlich immer, gegenseitig entgegengebracht hat. Es gibt immer Leute, denen Du technisch berlegen bist, aber genauso werden einige auf dem Wasser Sachen machen, bei denen Du gar nicht verstehst, wie sie es machen.
Es zeichnet einen Surfer nicht aus, was er auf dem Wasser macht, wie oft er auf dem Wasser ist oder wie radikal er sich gibt.
Surfer sind diejenigen, die die positive Lebenseinstellung aus unserem Sport gezogen haben und diese auch allen Mitmenschen entgegenbringen. 
Wenn Dir irgendjemand dumm kommt, da er meint Du als alter Racer wrst ja bescheuert und httest Deinen Anspruch auf so etwas wie einen schmckenden Titel > Surfer < verloren, da Dir vielleicht die ntige Coolness dank Acessoires fehlt, dann ignorier ihn doch einfach, da er niemals wirklich Surfer sein wird.
Aloha, fetten Swell und immer genug Wind, egal wofr.

Daniel

----------


## Gast

Das find ich auch

----------


## Gast

Aloha,Krishan!

Leider mu ich dir Recht geben! Der Surfmythos wird mittlerweile wirklich nur noch von Schwammbuchsen und Vollidioten betrieben.
Man mu das Surfen halt Leben und das tun die meisten hier halt nicht mehr! 
Die Seite hier wird doch zu 90% von Teenies belagert die ein auf dicke Hose machen weil Sie zu viel von Robbie Naish auf Hawai gesehen haben. 
Natrlich mu ich vielen Kritikern hier recht geben, dass es beim Surfen auf den Spassfaktor ankommt, jedoch werden viele Leute nie wissen, was es bedeutet das Surfen zu Leben .

Es ist ebenfalls  wichtig, viel Material am Start zu haben, aber das raffen die Leute hier doch nicht.
Du weit doch; die Jungs dmpeln lieber bei 1-2Bft vor sich hin, sitzen nachher beki**t am Strand und haben halt eine Oakley im Gesicht!

Ich sag dir was: Ignoriere diese Leute!

also 
Hang loose

Ripper

PS: Wo surfst du denn so? berall oder nur local(/Sylt usw.)

----------


## Gast

Alos, ich habe mir hier jetzt schon viele Diskussionen durchgelesen und es kommt mir irgendwie vor, als wrde jemand hier den Moralapostel raushngen lassen.
Jedoch hast du in vielen Hinsichten recht.
Aber wir sind hier nicht unter Gleichaltrigen..........

----------


## Gast

Fuerte ist GEIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gast

>Alos, ich habe mir hier jetzt 
>schon viele Diskussionen durchgelesen und 
>es kommt mir irgendwie vor, 
>als wrde jemand hier den 
>Moralapostel raushngen lassen. 
>Jedoch hast du in vielen Hinsichten 
>recht. 
>Aber wir sind hier nicht unter 
>Gleichaltrigen.......... 


DAS WAR NUR EIN WITZ!!!!

NICHT BSE SEIN!

GRU? AN DEN HAWAI SURFER!

----------


## Gast

Nicht damit ihr mich fr verrckt erklrt!!
Das ist ebenfalls nur ironie!

----------


## Gast

Eigentlich wollte ich zu diesem Thema nicht sagen, aber irgendwie
drehen hier alle am Rad.
Das ist doch scheiegal wer was wie und wo macht.
Ich gebe jedenfalls jeden Pfennig, den ich ber habe, frs surfen
aus, wie wahrscheinlich die meisten von euch. Es sollte doch egal
sein, ob nun fr Reisen oder Material. Hauptsache Spa.

----------


## Gast

Ich denk ich krieg n'en echten Fn, wie ich Eure Beitrge so lese....Mensch, Eure Sorgen mcht ich haben!!!!
Ist mir wirklich schiedegal, mit welchem Material Ihr wo aufkreuzt (es sei Euch gegnnt) und welche Manver Ihr beherrscht (Ihr habt meine tiefste Bewunderung)...Hauptsache es ist Wind und ich kann auf's Wasser...und hab meinen Spa.....
Das Leben kann doch so einfach sein.

Cool hang loose

Sue :p

----------


## Gast

ist wirklich die hauptsache das stimmt    wasser ist auch nicht schlecht aber nicht so unsicher  ich mag dich denn heute ist der tag der liebe so

----------


## Gast

also da muss ich dem kamehamea aber mal recht geben :-)
weil, er lacht immer so schn wenn man ihm vom schwertsurfen erzhlt.
und ich war gestern auch surfen und bin mit mindestens 180 sachen bei vier windstrken ber den see geheizt und da gibt's nichts zu lachen. hinterher hab ich mir den strohhut und die sonnenbrille aufgesetzt, hab mich toootal cool an den strand gelegt und mit skeptischem blick zu dem vollprofi neben mir gesagt, dass mir der wind einfach zu schwach ist.
(ich hab aber leider leider leider nicht so tolles material wie es von dem profi hier erwartet wird, deshalb bin ich dann einfach schwimmen gegangen.)

:-)

die allerliebsten gre
von der schwertsurferin

----------


## Gast

Hatte ich vorher nicht gesehen diesen beitrag ist ja zum ablollen *lol* was dieses ganze materialgeschwafel soll und so..... tststs
Ich bin kein richtiger surfer denn die gibts hier nicht Nein ich will euch nicht anpissen;-) Wir bezeichnen uns als surfer aber sind windsurfer.. 
Richtige "SURFER" haben 2 bretter das wars ne Gun und evtl. fish oder Longboard. denn das ist richtiges Surfen ;-)
Nicht dieses Steife "rumgeiere"
Ich windsurfe auch und gebe allen recht die den Spass an der Sache verteidigt haben:-)
lasst uns ne schne Sportzigarette oder Friedenspfeiffe rauchen und uns vernnftigen themen widmen......

Ciao Leute 

CYA ON THE WATER

Duckjibe

**************************************************  **************
http://www.surfpirates.de

----------


## Gast

richtige surfer fahern kein racekram durch die gegend! nimmt doch nur platz weg.

----------


## Gast

wre ja auch schlimm, wenn die chicken am strand rumpbeln wrden. das lenkt doch nur vom surfen ab.

----------


## Gast

die nordsee verzeit keine fehler!

----------


## Gast

Gibt doch wieder welche, die das tuen!

----------


## Gast

bewut lese ich mir die hierzu geschriebenen beitrge nicht durch, da der inhalt ja eh immer gleich ist...
um deinen post zu beantworten, folgendes:
du wirst hier sehr wenige treffen, die die art- und weise deiner
frage begreifen wollen, dafr ist hier der falsche ort!!!
hier triffst du auf dummschwtzer und besserwisser, die den sinn des surfens eh nicht begreifen. die richtigen, die findest du nicht hier, sondern am spot! 

surfer

----------


## Stehbrettsegler

Na, dann wollen wir uns auch mal outen, um den Beitrag aktuell zu halten :)

1) Danke Krischan, dass du solche bekloppten Fragen ansprichst, weil das das einzig wahre ist, was man in solchen Foren diskutieren sollte. Nur sollten es einige nicht so ernst sehen!!

2) Ich habe gerade mein grtes Segel aus den Anfngerzeiten (7,6) verkauft, weil es mir mit groem Material einfach keinen Spa mehr macht. Da warte ich lieber auf 16kn und mehr und geniee es.

A propos, an alle "Surfer": Na, wahrt ihr in den letzten Tagen auf'm Wasser? Bei mir hat's FR 25kn und SA 32kn in Ben 40kn gehabt. Da kann man doch trotz Klte nicht widerstehen, oder?? Einfach nur geil :D

Echte Surfer sind die, wenn die Bume rascheln und die Wolken hektisch ziehen hippelig werden und die ganze Zeit nur an das eine denken knnen, bis sie endlich auf dem Wasser sind.

----------


## Gast

ihr seid ja alle geil!! jeder ist der einzige richtige surfer!!
und doch haben alle recht.
ich zum beispiel hab berhaupt keinen bock auf so nem  formula board stumpfsinning geradeaus zu fahren. da ist ja selbst fernsehen spannender!! in meinen augen voll schwul und nicht der sport "windsurfen". aber wenn es jemand geil findet einfach nur zu gleiten, auf dem wasser zu sein und dabei spass hat, dann hat er meinen segen!! ist doch super!
im norden braucht man auch zwei bretter. das ist richtig. fr mich ist surfen aber hauptschlich das pushen der eigenen limits. der spass am lernen und der kick bei neuen sprngen.
wer wirklich surft sollte auch mal verreisen. konstante bedingungen bringen einen lerntechnisch deutschlich schneller nach vorne und mal neue leute unterwegs kennenzulernen hat auch noch keinem geschadet - wenn ich so lese was geschrieben wurde, dann solltet ihr alle mal oft und lange wegfahren. dann seit ihr nicht so engstirnig!!
achja, nicht dass ich jetzt der reiche proll mit zwei brettern und viel reiseerfahrung bin: wir alle leben in deutschland und es geht uns verdammt gut. wer meint kein geld zu haben, soll im winter ne runde jobben und im frhjahr oder herbst verreisen. die meisten sind sich nur zu fein fr jobs bei denen es gut kohle gibt.

ich musste brigens auch an die postschlacht mit ber 100 posts denken...
kinder waren das zeiten. und das thema war fast das gleiche...

----------

